

East Germany showing off its computers in a state parade, 1987 - bdz
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Bundesarchiv_Bild_183-1987-0704-077,_Berlin,_750-Jahr-Feier,_Festumzug,_Computer.jpg

======
killerpopiller
nice find OP. Never saw them bragging about their computers though.

I was a kid back then and remember those parades (1.May "workers day")
somewhat fondly.

I once just walked on my own in their midst and overhearing grown ups talking
how ridiculous this is, made me realize that all of them just pretended to be
a willing part.

It was all fake and only those waving aparatschiks on the stage were kept in
the dark, exactly like in the "The Emperor's New Clothes".

It was actually a mind blown eye opener, never liked grown ups anyways.

But the grown ups seemed tp make the best out of it and met after the rally at
their companies having BBQs and getting drunk - that was always a fun part.

